# Issues Forcing updates



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

I would like to start a poll (Yes, another poll) involving those with R15 receivers that have problems forcing a download to them. I haven't ahd any personally, but I've seen those that did, so let's track this, please


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

No problem here.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

2 R15-300's with no problems at all forcing the CE's.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

No problem after clarifications on how to do it right.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Timing is everything. Once you get the timing down for when to start pushing the 02468 buttons, and how long to hold them (or more correctly NOT hold them), CE downloads are pretty easy to start.

The other issue some run into is if they have set the R15 to the AV1 remote code. In this case, you must switch the remote back to the DTV position to enter the 02468 code.

Carl


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

adbs2007 said:


> I would like to start a poll (Yes, another poll) involving those with R15 receivers that have problems forcing a download to them. I haven't ahd any personally, but I've seen those that did, so let's track this, please


The first time around, no problems. The second time around was my fault since I had forgotten the sequence. After that, no problems either.


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

I forced the download with 02468 on my R15 500 and it said there was new software downloading. When it was done downloading it still says that it is 10FA. It did not change at all - do I have to reformat? If the national update should come soon will it change mine even though I forced it without it working?
Thanks, hope I am clear in my questions.
Sue


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

No Problems here with my 3 R15-300's


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

uslimey said:


> I forced the download with 02468 on my R15 500 and it said there was new software downloading. When it was done downloading it still says that it is 10FA. It did not change at all - do I have to reformat?


It will do that even if you have the most current version. You're OK.



uslimey said:


> If the national update should come soon will it change mine even though I forced it without it working?


Yes, when it's available for your unit. It's usually distributed in phases by time zone.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Did the CE fix the R-15 issues? Is this CE worth downloading or should I just wait on the finial release?


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

hey all,,,I have tried over and over on my r15-500 to force update. I have 10fa software from 1/07. I follow the directions exactly as it says in the CE thread. And the instant I see a LED or the blue screen. I hit 0 (pause) 2 (pause) 4 (pause) 6 (pause) 8 (pause),,probably about 5 secs total to push them all. Nothing ever happens it just just on to almost there, and then acquiring satellites etc...I never get a msg saying dowloading software.

My remote stays in the DTV position the whole time,,can anyone provide any tips?

thanks
Joe


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

joeunc said:


> hey all,,,I have tried over and over on my r15-500 to force update. I have 10fa software from 1/07. I follow the directions exactly as it says in the CE thread. And the instant I see a LED or the blue screen. I hit 0 (pause) 2 (pause) 4 (pause) 6 (pause) 8 (pause),,probably about 5 secs total to push them all. Nothing ever happens it just just on to almost there, and then acquiring satellites etc...I never get a msg saying dowloading software.
> 
> My remote stays in the DTV position the whole time,,can anyone provide any tips?
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBStalk

I always wait for the blue screen that says welcome DIRECTV or whatever it says and then I press 02468. I have never had a problem.


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

i get the feeling i should be pressing them quicker as well,,correct.I may be holding buttons down a little too long btwn numbers. Maybe it should be more of quicker-

0,2,4,6,8


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

joeunc said:


> i get the feeling i should be pressing them quicker as well,,correct.I may be holding buttons down a little too long btwn numbers. Maybe it should be more of quicker-
> 
> 0,2,4,6,8


No. You want to press them a little slower and make sure you press it all the way down. something else to try. Stand in front of the unit about 2 feet away or so to make sure the receiver gets all the channel number presses.


----------



## joeunc (Jul 5, 2007)

i was sitting directly in front of the receiver the 5 times i tried..I thought i read via a search that all the diff models are a little different and some people had more succesd on the r15-500 with a more stacatto type move, quick down and up and move to next number,,stessing getting the #'s in quick.,..thanks for all the help. I have been DTv for over 9 years,,and just recently went to the R15 from my Directv TIVO RCA unit.


----------



## thecougarguy (Feb 7, 2006)

I had problems with the CE a couple of weeks ago. I followed the instructions on the CE thread but I tried about 10 times before I got it to work. I think I was taking too long to punch in the code. Once I tried it without pausing between numbers, it worked great.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> No. You want to press them a little slower and make sure you press it all the way down. something else to try. Stand in front of the unit about 2 feet away or so to make sure the receiver gets all the channel number presses.


Actually, with the R15 I find I do need to push them faster than with the HR20. I usually push 02468 about as fast as I reasonably can making sure I get a firm push on each button. Holding the button down, or pausing between the buttons, tends not to work with the R15 (at least with mine, a -500).

Carl


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Actually, with the R15 I find I do need to push them faster than with the HR20. I usually push 02468 about as fast as I reasonably can making sure I get a firm push on each button. Holding the button down, or pausing between the buttons, tends not to work with the R15 (at least with mine, a -500).
> 
> Carl


OK. I actually do it the same way on my HR20's, H20's, and R15's without a problem. But my R15's are -300's.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Actually, with the R15 I find I do need to push them faster than with the HR20. I usually push 02468 about as fast as I reasonably can making sure I get a firm push on each button. Holding the button down, or pausing between the buttons, tends not to work with the R15 (at least with mine, a -500).
> 
> Carl


Agreed, you want to press 02468 as quickly and firmly as you can when you see the blue screen that says "Welcome to Direct TV"

I normally press all of the buttons within 2 seconds.


----------

